
Thoreau, the First Declutterer - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/04/opinion/thoreau-the-first-declutterer.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=0
======
dghf
The first declutter? What about Diogenes, who lived in a barrel?

~~~
Steko
Did that lamp really bring him joy though?

